# Filme von 1940 auf Bluray?!?



## Magogan (25. Februar 2011)

Hiho,

ich finde es irgendwie seltsam, dass sogar Filme von 1940 jetzt auf Bluray erscheinen. Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Und wie macht man bitte aus so einem Film, der 1940 in schlechter Qualität gedreht wurde, einen HD-Film mit 1080p? Wie geht das?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich finde es irgendwie seltsam, dass sogar Filme von 1940 jetzt auf Bluray erscheinen. Wie denkt ihr darüber?
> 
> ...



Technisch sicherlich nicht unmöglich da viele alte Filme ja mit der Zeit immer auf die neuen Technischen Möglichkeiten weiter"kopiert" wurden.
Ob es sinnvoll ist, sich sowas auf Blueray anzuschauen, sei mal dahingestellt. Denn besondere Effekte die vllt sogar speziell auf so eine Technologie angepasst sind, gibts in Vorkriegsfilmen nicht.

Aber ich weiß auch so schon nicht, warum es Bluerays gibt - von dem größeren Platz auf dem Datenträger mal abgesehen ist der Unterschied zur DVD Qualität so minimal, dass ich persönlich keinen Unterschied bemerkt habe.
Zumal die Dinger viel teurer sind als DVDs. Lohnt sich IMO nicht - nur was für Leute die zuviel Geld haben. ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2011)

filmrolle nehmen und abfilmen. die qualität ist nicht berauschend, es geht einfach darum sie wieder verfügbar zu machen

die leute haben nur noch blurayplayer und wollen trotzdem die alten filmge gerne sehen. wenn die alten filme nur auf vhs verfügbar wären, müsste man sich ja extra nen vhs player kaufen und die sind tot


edit: konov noch keine filme in fullhd geguckt oder?


----------



## Ennia (25. Februar 2011)

Natürlich ist das möglich. Filme wurden bis vor kurzen immer noch auf Film (daher der Name), also analog, aufgezeichnet. Ein analoges Bild kann man theoretisch unendlich-fach vergrößern - dadurch erreicht man theoretische eine x-fache full HD Auflösung, die jenseits unseres Vorstellungsvermögens liegt  Es macht also mehr Sinn, alsdass man z.B. die ersten digital aufgezeichneten Filme aus den späten 90er Jahren auf 1080p/i aufbläst.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen Bluerays und DVD die mit nem guten DVD Player auf 1080 hochskaliert werden.
Allerdings hab ich auch nur nen 32 Zoll Fernseher.

Wenn man das ganze dann auf nem Beamer schaut, wird sich das wohl eher lohnen.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> edit: konov noch keine filme in fullhd geguckt oder?



Auch wenn die Frage an konov geht, habe ich dazu mal eine Anmerkung: Ich sehe den Unterschied zwischen normalem Fernsehen und Full HD bei einer 2m Leinwand + Beamer und einem Abstand von 3 Metern zur Leinwand fast gar nicht. Ok, mein Beamer schafft nur 1280x720 Pixel, trotzdem ist es bei Avatar so scharf, dass ich eigentlich gar kein Full HD brauche, mehr Pixel kann ich nicht sehen. Und ich war erst vor kurzem beim Optiker und habe jetzt 120% Sehleistung mit der Brille, daran liegts also nicht 

Aber einen sehr großen Unterschied zur PAL-Qualität sehe ich nicht wirklich, bei kleineren Fernsehern fällts wahrscheinlich noch weniger auf. Wo es ein wenig auffällt, sind vor allem entfernte Gebäude etc. oder Schrift - das Senderzeichen von ZDF HD (sendet in 720p) sieht ein wenig schärfer aus als das von Prosieben in SD, aber es ist kein großer Unterschied zu erkennen.

Fazit: Mir reicht 720p, 1080p müssen es nicht sein. Und beim SD-Fernsehen ist die Qualität auch ganz ok. Und der Unterschied fällt wirklich nur bei genauerem Hinsehen oder in bestimmten Filmen/Szenen auf.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß auch so schon nicht, warum es Bluerays gibt - von dem größeren Platz auf dem Datenträger mal abgesehen ist der Unterschied zur DVD Qualität so minimal, dass ich persönlich keinen Unterschied bemerkt habe.
> Zumal die Dinger viel teurer sind als DVDs. Lohnt sich IMO nicht - nur was für Leute die zuviel Geld haben. ^^


LOL, Stimmt ich hab zu viel Geld... Du schaust deine Blurays Wohl auf einem Röhren Fernseher? 
Selbst meine Oma Sieht gewaltigen unterschied und die ist 70 Jahre alt.

Klar es gibt einen unterschied ob man sie jetzt auf einem 6 Jahren alten HD Ready Fernseher schaut oder auf einen Moderen Full HD. 

Zum Thema 1940 Filme auf Bluray... absolut nicht Lohnes wert, ich sehe keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ok, mein Beamer schafft nur 1280x720 Pixel


problem erkannt...
leute geht mal zum optiker, wer sagt das dvd (hochskaliert lol) aussieht wie moderne fullhd filme auf einem fullhd monitor, hat ein ernsthaftes problem mit den augen. und das meine ich bitterernst


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> edit: konov noch keine filme in fullhd geguckt oder?


 
 Klar, schon mehrfach.
 Aber der Unterschied zwischen Blueray und DVD is IMO marginal. 
 Das lohnt sich einfach nicht wenn man sich die Preise anschaut.




Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> LOL, Stimmt ich hab zu viel Geld... Du schaust deine Blurays Wohl auf einem Röhren Fernseher?
> Selbst meine Oma Sieht gewaltigen unterschied und die ist 70 Jahre alt.
> 
> Klar es gibt einen unterschied ob man sie jetzt auf einem 6 Jahren alten HD Ready Fernseher schaut oder auf einen Moderen Full HD.
> ...



Nö ich hab keine Bluerays, habe nur bei einem Freund mal eine gesehen. ^^

Ich habe schon ein dutzend Filme auf meinem LED Full HD Monitor geschaut. Und DVD Qualität ist da top. Wozu noch schärfer oder besser wenn es gar nicht besser geht?
Die einzige Steigerung die ich persönlich da feststelle ist 3D. Aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Kapitel.

Also wenn du meinst, es lohnt sich für dich, dann bitte. Für mich definitiv nicht.
Und ich sags nochmal, ich schaue die Filme alle in Full HD und es sind stinknormale DVDs. Und ja, ich habe sogar sehr gute Augen, hat jedenfalls mein Arzt immer gesagt. Und ne Brille habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Februar 2011)

Minimaler Unterschied zwischen DVD und BluRay? Auf der richtigen Glotze gibt es in meinen Augen sehr wohl einen Unterschied. Und was die Preise angeht. Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was damals ein DVD Player gekostet hat oder ein großer moderner Röhrenfernseher, da sind die momentanen Preise auf BluRay Player und Full HD Fernseher, sogar relativ günstig.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Februar 2011)

Bei Standbildern merk ich nen Unterschied, aber wenn der Film läuft, fallen mir DVDs nicht negativ auf .
Wie gesagt 32 Zoll Glotze, ich sitze nicht direkt davor und ich hab nen recht guten Upscalingfähigen DVD Player.

Wenn ich die DVD in den alten Player lege, ist das schon ein riesiger Unterschied zum neuen, daran gibts keine Zweifel. Und Bluerays und DVDs auf dem alten Player, sind auch ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar, schon mehrfach.
> Aber der Unterschied zwischen Blueray und DVD is IMO marginal.
> Das lohnt sich einfach nicht wenn man sich die Preise anschaut.



hehe der Unterschied ist marginal....naja wenn Du meinst *rofl*

zum Thema: es gibt alte Filme die auf BluRay unheimlich gut aufgewertet wurden, speziell nenne ich hier Fantasia von Disney was nicht jeder kennen wird und vielleicht auch nicht jedermanns Sache ist 
Wiki

Ferner sind Filme wir z.B. "vom Winde verweht" wirklich toll remastered worden - ich bin bei Filmen sehr auf Qualität bedacht und so remastered guck ich die dann wirklich gerne an. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß es schon damals überaus "hochwertige" Techniken gab auf den alten Filmspulen und die Original-Bänder kann man mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten toll auswerten und optimieren.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Bei Standbildern merk ich nen Unterschied, aber wenn der Film läuft, fallen mir DVDs nicht negativ auf .
> Wie gesagt 32 Zoll Glotze, ich sitze nicht direkt davor und ich hab nen recht guten Upscalingfähigen DVD Player.



Und ich schau mir die DVDs nichtmal aufm DVD Player an sondern mitm stinknormalen Laufwerk am PC. ^^
Trotzdem ist die Qualität super, und ich wüsste nicht was da jetzt besser gemacht werden sollte.


Klar wenn einer mit seinem Beamer zuhause sitzt, ist das sicher nicht mehr so rosig.
Aber wenn ich ne Leinwand will, geh ich ins Kino.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Februar 2011)

Konov Du schaust Filme aufm PC ---- das sagt ja alles


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Konov Du schaust Filme aufm PC ---- das sagt ja alles


Kann ich Zustimmen.

Zum Thema zu teuer, öhm DVD "Ne ist mir zu teuer und man sieht doch e keinen unterschied zur VHS" genau.   (erinnert mich an früher, als die DVD Kam genau das gleichen haben die Leute gesagt)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Qualität super, und ich wüsste nicht was da jetzt besser gemacht werden sollte.


das sagen die die sich 700mb divx rips runterladen...


http://hochaufgeloest.de/index.php?site=vergleich&vid=593&page=a
http://www.hd-compare.info/Compare/image.php?p=300&n=21


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das sagen die die sich 700mb divx rips runterladen...
> 
> 
> http://hochaufgeloes...&vid=593&page=a
> http://www.hd-compar....php?p=300&n=21



Wenn du das meinst, was ich glaube, wäre ich an deiner Stelle mit solchen haltlosen Unterstellungen sehr vorsichtig.

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach meine Meinung zur Kenntnis?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2011)

hm das war eher eine feststellung als eine unterstellung. weil die reden wirklich so.


hd-missionar auf durchweg  wollte halt nochmal zeigen, das die qualität ziemlich niedrig ist. wenn sie dir reicht, reicht sie dir eben


----------



## Topfkopf (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe hier vor mir einmal einen Acer m230hdl Bildschirm mit fullhd, und direkt daneben meinen alten Eizo Flexscan S1901 (als ich den gekauft hatte gabs glaub ich noch nich mal HDready^^), und ich muss sagen wenn ich 2mal den gleichen HDfilm nebeneinanderlaufen lasse sehe ich einen extremen unterschied. Und wenn ich das ganze dann auf dem 32" FullHD gucke, fühle ich mich als hätte ich vorher einen Fettfilm auf den Augen gehabt. Man sieht jedes Fältchen der Schauspieler, jedes Detail an Raumschiffen, und wer es mal vergleichen möchte muss sich nur 2012 anschauen, den Unterschied SD und HD bei den Archen. Auf SD nur große silberfarbene Klötze, auf HD... *POW* man kann jedes einzelne Bauelement auf der Außenhaut erkennen. Also wer da keinen Unterschied sieht hat entweder keine FullHDFilme, keinen echten FullHD bildschirm oder sollte nen Augenarzt besuchen...


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm das war eher eine feststellung als eine unterstellung. weil die reden wirklich so.
> 
> 
> hd-missionar auf durchweg  wollte halt nochmal zeigen, das die qualität ziemlich niedrig ist. wenn sie dir reicht, reicht sie dir eben



Eine rein subjektive Feststellung ohne Hand und Fuß - das nennt man dann auch Unterstellung.
Schade dass man gleich in so eine Schublade gesteckt wird, obwohl du keine Ahnung davon haben kannst, was ich wann wie und wo anschaue.


----------



## Knallfix (26. Februar 2011)

Es kommt immer darauf an, wieviel Mühe man sich gibt, um einen alten Film auf BR zu packen.
Wird der Film Bild für Bild neu bearbeitet lohnt sich das auch bei alten S/W Schinken.
Wird alles einfach nur hoch gerechnet, kommt nichts tolles bei raus.

Auch bei neueren Filme gerne gemacht, kanns aber auch nach hinten losgehen.
Gladiator zB., die erste BR "Special Edition" war einfach nur die hochgerechnete DVD Version.
Nach massiven Protesten wurde bei der neuen "10th Anniversary" Version der Film vom Originalmaterial aus neu bearbeitet und man bot einen kostenlosen Austausch an.


----------



## yves1993 (21. März 2011)

Die Leute die meinen es gäbe keinen Unterschied besitzen nicht alle technischen Teile um auch wirklich HD zu haben.

Dazu gehören: Bluray Player, HD Fernseher, HDMI Anschluss. Die Meisten denken ja, ein Bluray Player reicht, DEM IST NICHT SO. Man benötigt sehr wohl einen Full HD Fernseher 1080p, HD Ready ist nicht das Gleiche.
Oder Leute die versuchen Blurays über ein via VGA angeschlossenes System anzuschauen (Ja das ist noch möglich...)

Leute, eine Kette ist immer so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied, so in etwa ist es auch bei der HD Quali der Filme. Bester Bluray- player hilft nix bei nem uralten Röhrenfernseher etc...

Und was die Preise angeht... Ähm ich weiss zwar net woher auch immer ihr kommt, aber da wo ich lebe ist der Preisunterschied minimal.
Es hängt sowieso vom Film selber ab, ältere Filme sind deutlich billiger als Neuerscheinungen.

Ich fasse mal grundlegende Kategorien zusammen:

4,99&#8364; DVD - 6,99&#8364; Bluray
9,99&#8364; DVD - 12,99&#8364; Bluray
14,99&#8364; DVD - 17,99&#8364; Bluray
19,99&#8364; DVD - 23,99&#8364; Bluray

So in etwa sieht es bei mir in Luxemburg aus, aber auch in den Filialen in Trier und Saarbrücken. (Meist Saturn Kaufhof Karstadt etc)

Manche übertreiben aber auch alles... die 2-4 Euro mehr sind diesen Riesen Qualitätsunterschied mehr als wert.
Nebenbei sparen die kleineren und dünneren Hülsen auch noch Platz im Regal... (Ohja wie nebensächlich... trotzdem...)


----------



## Wolfmania (21. März 2011)

...hinzu kommt, daß man BluRays wieder seht gut wieder verticken kann (e.B. ebay) was bei DVD's eig nicht mehr geht. So kann man auch mal einen Film "blind" kaufen und bei Nichtgefallen wieder verkaufen - so mach ich das öfters.


----------



## yves1993 (21. März 2011)

Mmh guter Tipp, werd ich mal ausprobiern


----------



## Freakypriest (22. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Oder Leute die versuchen Blurays über ein via VGA angeschlossenes System anzuschauen (Ja das ist noch möglich...)




über DVI ist es auch noch möglich + FullHD so mache ich es da DVI Kabel einfach billiger sind allerdings ist der Ton seperat.


----------



## yves1993 (22. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> über DVI ist es auch noch möglich + FullHD so mache ich es da DVI Kabel einfach billiger sind allerdings ist der Ton seperat.



Ja aber unter DVI leidet die Bildqualität nicht (oder nur minimal)

VGA Anschluss ist da schon anders...


----------



## Kaldreth (24. März 2011)

Man sieht den Unterschied zwischen einer BD und einer DVD schon!

Wobei ich das hochscalierte Bild einer DVD auch schon geil finde! 

Ich kauf mir aber auch nicht jeden Film als BD! Ob ich Keinohr Hasen jetzt auf DVD oder BD gucke ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal! Bei Batman the dark knight sieht es schon anders aus!


----------



## p2000 (2. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich finde es irgendwie seltsam, dass sogar Filme von 1940 jetzt auf Bluray erscheinen. Wie denkt ihr darüber?
> 
> ...



Vergleiche bitte die BluRay-Versionen von _Gone with the wind_ oder _The Wizard of Oz _mit den DVD-Pendants. Wenn du keinen Unterschied siehst und keine Brille trägst, solltest du zu einem Augenarzt gehen. 

P.S.: Vergleiche mit den High End Produktionen heutzutage hinken. Es sollte klar sein, dass ein Film wie _The Maltese Falcon_ nie die Bildqualität eines _Avatars_ erreichen, denn die Technik entwickelt sich weiter.

P.S.S.: Neben den oben genannten Filmen sind die restaurierten Fassungen von _The Searchers_, _The Bridge on the River Kwai_ und _African Queen_ sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Zukane (3. April 2011)

Also mich wundert das echt das es alte Filme auf BluRay gibt.

War schon erstaunt als es Zauberer von Oz auf DvD gab haha 

Mit was für einer Auflösung wurde denn in den 40er bis 80er so aufgezeichnet (also jedes einzelen Jahrzehnt) ? 
Wenn man das in eienr Auflösung überhaupt messen kann etc.

Würde mich brennend intressieren


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. April 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich finde es irgendwie seltsam, dass sogar Filme von 1940 jetzt auf Bluray erscheinen. Wie denkt ihr darüber?
> 
> ...



Ist einfach "Fake HD" mit "Upscaling" auf HD gebracht. Man sieht schon einen Unterschied, aber echtes HD sieht halt anders aus ;D


----------



## p2000 (4. April 2011)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Ist einfach "Fake HD" mit "Upscaling" auf HD gebracht. Man sieht schon einen Unterschied, aber echtes HD sieht halt anders aus ;D



Falsch! Die von mir genannten Film wurden aufwändig restauriert und nicht einfach nur hochskaliert. Dass die Optik wichtiger ist als der Inhalt, spricht für eure Oberflächlichkeit. Aber so kennt man Generation Facebook ja...


----------



## Plitzkrieg (22. April 2011)

folgendes: ab einem abstand zum bildschirm, der 2x bildschirmdiagonale beträgt ist es für das menschliche auge unmöglich einen unterschied zwischen hd-ready und full-hd festzustellen. es ist biologisch von der zapfenzahl und anordnung einfach nicht möglich einen unterschied festzustellen. das menschliche auge hat eben auch eine maximale auflösung 


wer also einen gesunden ausreichenden abstand zu seinem fernseher einhält ist mit hd-ready mehr als gut bedient ... und auch wer 1,5x diagonale vorm bildschirm sitzt wird wenn dann nur einen minimalen unterschied ausmachen können. es ist also in nahezu jedem fall vollkommen ausreichend, wenn man sich mit hd-ready eindeckt und auf full-hd einen dreck gibt.



schonmal aufgefallen? als jeder nen farbfernseher hatte kam plötzlich hd-ready ... als alle intressierten damit eingedeckt waren kam plötzlich full-hd ... als alle intressierten eingedeckt waren kam plötzlich 3d ... als nächstes dann sicher uber-hd, für die ganz bescheuerten unter der bevölkerung ... die fernsehindustrie deckt hier keine bedürfnisse der zuschauer ab sondern lediglich die bedürfnisse des eigenen geldbeutels, dabei ist es ihnen vollkommen egal, ob die neuerung sinn macht oder nicht ... fallt doch nicht auf jeden marketinggag rein!


----------



## Plitzkrieg (22. April 2011)

p2000 schrieb:


> Falsch! Die von mir genannten Film wurden aufwändig restauriert und nicht einfach nur hochskaliert. Dass die Optik wichtiger ist als der Inhalt, spricht für eure Oberflächlichkeit. Aber so kennt man Generation Facebook ja...



wasn schnodder. du selbst bist doch so erpicht dadrauf, dass die filme aufwendig restauriert wurden, also bist du auch oberflächlich?

und sehr wohl sind auch die restaurierten filme qualitativ weit weg von original in hd aufgezeichneten filmen. was denkst du macht die restaurierung wohl? die können nicht aus 640*480 plötzlich ein full-hd zaubern! da wird auch nur upscaled, in einem etwas professionellerem ausmaß und ein paar artefakte aus den bildern entfernt ... mehr ist da auch nicht.


----------



## Tschubai (22. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar, schon mehrfach.
> Aber der Unterschied zwischen Blueray und DVD is IMO marginal.
> Das lohnt sich einfach nicht wenn man sich die Preise anschaut.
> 
> ...



Ganz ernsthaft: http://www.fielmann.de/

Und dringend deinen Augenarzt wechseln! Auch die anderen, die "angeblich" keinen Unterschied sehen - der Augenarzt und Fielmann helfen - denn der Unterschied zwischen einer normalen DVD und nem Blu-Ray Film auf nem guten Full-HD Fernseher oder Beamer ist GEWALTIG!!!


----------



## Wolfmania (26. April 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> folgendes: ab einem abstand zum bildschirm, der 2x bildschirmdiagonale beträgt ist es für das menschliche auge unmöglich einen unterschied zwischen hd-ready und full-hd festzustellen. es ist biologisch von der zapfenzahl und anordnung einfach nicht möglich einen unterschied festzustellen. das menschliche auge hat eben auch eine maximale auflösung
> 
> 
> wer also einen gesunden ausreichenden abstand zu seinem fernseher einhält ist mit hd-ready mehr als gut bedient ... und auch wer 1,5x diagonale vorm bildschirm sitzt wird wenn dann nur einen minimalen unterschied ausmachen können. es ist also in nahezu jedem fall vollkommen ausreichend, wenn man sich mit hd-ready eindeckt und auf full-hd einen dreck gibt.
> ...



Wenn man keinen Plan hat sollte man auch nichts schreiben.... selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen *seufz*


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Plan hat sollte man auch nichts schreiben.... selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen *seufz*



So ein Blödsinn ist das nicht, denn es ist tatsächlich so, dass das menschliche Auge - abhängig von einer bestimmten Entfernung - nur eine bestimmte Auflösung wahrnehmen kann, denn je weiter du weg bist, desto mehr nimmt die Wahrnehmung ab.

Mit genauen Zahlen schmeiße ich jetzt allerdings nicht um mich, weil ich kein Arzt bin.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. April 2011)

Bei Modernen Fernseher muss man auch nicht wie früher den rissen Abstand haben, wie näher um so besser.... kommt natürlich auch auf die fernsehe Grösse an, bei einem 60 Zoll würde ich natürlich auch nicht nur 1 Meter davor sitzen.
Bei meinem 40 Zoll, sitze ich gerade mal etwa 1,2 Meter weg. Bei HD Filme Super, SD Kotz.


----------



## asmolol (26. April 2011)

die filme hatten damals ne schlechte quali, die aufnahmen hingegen garnicht. man hatte nur probleme, die auflösung auch auf den fernseher / die leinwand zu bringen, das war technisch nicht möglich.
aber jetzt kann man ja die alten originalrollen nehmen, und sie verlustlos auf blueray ziehen, vllt noch n wenig hochskalieren, und fertig ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. April 2011)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Ist einfach "Fake HD" mit "Upscaling" auf HD gebracht. Man sieht schon einen Unterschied, aber echtes HD sieht halt anders aus ;D



Wenn die Origianl Filmrollen noch zur verfügung stehen um sie HD neu abzulichten, wird die qualität deutlich besser als auf ner DVD.
Digitale Filmkameras sind noch nicht sonderlich lange im Einsatz, die meisten BluRAys sind frisch abgefilmt von der Originalfilmrolle.

Sicher wird es auch einige alte Filme geben, bei denen sie einfach die DVD upscalen und neu verkaufen.



PS: BluRay >>> DVD


----------



## Fipsin (5. Mai 2011)

Denke nicht das plötzlich die quealität steigt.
Ist aber sicher bequem Filme von 1940 auf Blurayan
stast auf Filmrollen zu haben


----------



## Aldaria (5. Juni 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Denke nicht das plötzlich die quealität steigt.
> Ist aber sicher bequem Filme von 1940 auf Blurayan
> stast auf Filmrollen zu haben



Man muss die Filme halt auf neue scheiben bringen, oder wer von euch kann noch die alten 8 mm Filme abspielen?


----------



## Ernst Haft (9. Juni 2011)

Ist unglaublich, welch "Fachwissen" hier vorhanden ist. Vielleicht sollten sich die Leute mal über das sauteure und verdammt hochauflösende Analog-Filmmaterial informieren. Es kann nun mal keine simple Umrechnung bei der Körnung geben - nur liegt die bei einigen Materialien weit über der Komprimierung und Auflösung einer BluRay!

Erst mal eliminiert BluRay (BD) das gesamte TV-Wirrwarr von wegen PAL/SECAM/NTSC.

Jeder Film läuft endlich in der richtigen Geschwindigkeit. Das ist Allgemeinwissen, bevor man sich überhaupt über Formate unterhalten sollte - und bereits ein wesentlicher Vorteil der BD, weswegen sich für den Filmfreak alleine schon eine BD eines "alten" Filmes lohnt.

Weiterhin ist es durchaus bekannt, daß bei DVD und nicht nur älteren Filmen ein Filter zum Einsatz kommen mußte, der den "Grain" eliminiert - das hätte bei DVD sonst zu einem derart hohen Rauschen geführt, daß die Bildqualität völlig ungenießbar wird.
Das führt natürlich dazu, daß Bildschärfe und Details verloren geht.

Die Bildqualität ist bei analogen Filmmaterial durchaus anders als bei Digitalfilm (sprich: Teilweise liegt sie weit darüber). Perfekte Schärfe und Tiefenwirkung ist deshalb selbst bei sehr altem Bildmaterial nicht wie bisher von irgendeiner Auflösung abhängig, sondern von der Körnung ("Grain") - und hier hat nun mal die strikte Auflösung der Digital-Fotografie ihre Grenzen:

Eine grobe Körnung ist bei den frühen Nachtaufnahmen unerlässlich. Es rauscht wie blöd; dennoch kann man jede Pore des Hauptdarstellers in absolut krass kontrastierenden Bildern wahrnehmen (siehe Godards "Lemmy Caution jagt Alpha 60").
Bei Widescreen-Aufnahme in "Farbe und bunt" war die Körnung sehr viel feiner - und reichte teilweise über drei Cinemascope-Leinwände wie "How the West was won". Kein neues Prinzip, denn bereits 1927 benutzte Abel Gance das für seinen "Napoleon" (keine gute Restauration verfügbar, wie der Filmfan weiß).

Ein b/w-Bild kann durchaus eine Menge Detail-Informationen wiedergeben, rauscht aber dabei stark. Gerade dieses Rauschen konnte eine DVD nur schlecht bei ihrer Auflösung und vor allen Dingen Komprimierung darstellen, weil der Unterschied zu den Vorbildern viel zu hoch war (bei der Komprimierung werden Veränderungen zum Ursprungsbild gespeichert - beim Rauschen sind das jede Menge. Bei schlechter Komprimierung "pumpt" das Bild bzw. wird komplett unakzeptabel).

Eine BluRay kann das ebenfalls nur bedingt, aber durchaus besser. Das Originalbild wird immer noch nicht zu 100 % gespeichert, aber wesentlich näher am Original - wobei das Original-Analog-Bild immer noch mehr Feinheiten aufweisen kann.

Einen guten Vergleich bietet die BD von "Predator": Während die deutsche Version "totgefiltert" ist und deshalb in Details schwächelt sowie unnatürliche Farben aufweist, rauscht die restaurierte UK-Version zwar mehr, aber Farben und Details sind absolut natürlich.

Einen "berühmt-berüchtigten" Filter weist die BD von "The Thing" auf: Um das "Grain" zu eliminieren, wurden auch hier Filter eingesetzt. Das Resultat ist zwar ein auf den ersten Blick rauschfreies Bild - nur wird hier aus einem Schneesturm ein kleiner Schneeschauer (das sind halt die Tücken: der "Grain"-Filter eliminierte auch gleich die Schneeflocken mit).

BD ist dank der völlig bescheuerten Techniker dahinter eben nicht immer mehr. Leider gehorchen die auch nur dem Willen der idiotischen Kundschaft: Die will ein Bild wie bei gerade gedrehten Filmen und duldet kein Grain. Kennt sie ja nicht. Ist auch zu blöd, sich über "Film" allgemein zu informieren. Deswegen haben auch nur die Engländer ein gutes Bild bei "Predator" - die Kundschaft da hat sich beschwert. Der Rest Europas wurde dann halt totgefiltert (außer jene Filmfreaks, die eh nur O-Ton schauen und die beste Qualität eines Streifens in ihrer Sammlung haben wollen - die importierten das Ding, weswegen es daueraufgelegt wird und dennoch derzeit vergriffen ist).

Selbstverständlich lohnt sich jeder alte Film auf BD: Endlich kann der "Grain" und die Details erhalten werden in nie geahnter Qualität (und wer mal ein Negativ aus der Mitte der Stummfilm-Ära live gesehen hat, der weiß, wie verdammt gut damals bereit die Fotografie fortgeschritten war - die Schärfe ist berauschend).

Kann für meinen Teil nicht erwarten, endlich mal "Citizen Kane" ohne großartigen Filter wegen "Grain" auf BD zu erleben - bei ordentlicher Abtastung ist das eventuell näher an der Kinokopie als damals in den Kinos zu sehen war!

Fazit: Natürlich bietet die BD gerade beim Speichern von alten Filmen mehr durchaus sichtbare Vorteile - mit ein wenig Fachwissen ist die Diskussion absolut überflüssig! Hier ist sogar noch Luft nach oben, bis ein Speicherformat einen 1:1-Scan in absoluter Bildauflösung ohne Komprimierung erlaubt!

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob sich die Leute ernsthaft mit den verschiedenen Verfahren auseinandergesetzt haben, bevor sie ihren Dünnpfiff in die Welt hinausposaunen...


----------



## xdave78 (9. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Also mich wundert das echt das es alte Filme auf BluRay gibt.
> 
> War schon erstaunt als es Zauberer von Oz auf DvD gab haha
> 
> ...



Bin auch kein Experte aber ich versuchs mal zu erklären: Damals (bis vor Kurzem) wurde eine Auflösung nicht in Pixeln bemessen, weil es diese Einschränkung schlicht nicht gab. Es gab verschiedene Formate für das Filmmaterial - das Format war dann die Breite des "Filmstreifens" also zB 9mm oder für Kino später üblich 35mm (?). Ein weiterer Faktor war das "Material" bzw die Technik -auch da gab es qualitative Unterschiede. Wenn man nun einen gut erhaltenen Fim von Anno dazumal hat ist es kein Thema den auf zB FHD zu bringen, allerdings its meist das Problem, dass altes Material auch schon altersbedingt Fehlstellen hat, die man dann erst digital aufarbeiten muss, was aber auch ganz gut geht da ein Film ja aneinandergereihte Einzelbilder sind und es sicher oft Bilder einer Szene gibt die unbeschädigt als Referenz dienen. 

Wenn ich hier lese, dass es zwischen FullHD von BD und ner DVD kaum sichtbare Unterschiede gibt muss ich mich doch extremst wundern. Insbesondere von den "PC Spezialisten" die anderswo probagieren, dass am PC ein FullHD Screen sein muss...eben weil es schärfer sei. Ich hab zu Hause wirklich nicht den teuersten LCD...aber sagen wir mal Mittelklasse...und ich hab mir "Star Trek" (11) schon einige male auf DVD angesehen...vor Kurzem hab ich dann die BD gekauft und der Unterschied sind schlicht WELTEN - schon alleine die Farbtiefe und Schärfe - ganz abgesehen von den Details . Wer meint , es sei nicht so, kann gerne bei seiner Röhre und seinem SD TV bleiben. Aber selbst der Unterschied wenn ich nen Film abends auf Pro7 (nicht HD) ansehe und nach auf Sky HD schalte ist definitiv da...acuh schon bei nem NUR 42" TV und 3m Abstand.


----------

